# الصداقة بين النساء @ الصداقة بين الرجال؟, ادخلووو لا يفوتكم



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

الصداقة بين النساء 

لم تعد الزوجة إلى بيتها ذات ليلة .... وفي اليوم التالي قالت لزوجها أنها كانت نائمة عند صديقة لها ..! إتصل الزوج بأفضل عشر صديقات لزوجته



فأنكر الجميع رؤية زوجته تلك الليلة 

=========



الصداقة بين الرجال 

لم يعد الزوج لبيته ذات ليلة ... وفي اليوم التالي قال لزوجته أنه كان نائماً عند صديق له..! إتصلت الزوجة على أفضل عشر أصدقاء للزوج .. 



ثمانية منهم أكدوا أنه كان نائماً 

عندهم .. وإثنان أقسما أنه لا يزال عندهم 

*----------- --------- --------- --------- -----*





هيا دى صداقة الرجالة 

كنز لا يفنى


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يونكن بجد
هى دى الصداقة ولا بلاش
وتلاقي اصلا افضل 10 اصدقاء للزوج ولا واحد كان فى بيته اساسا
حلوة يافادى​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2008)

احلى ديانة قال:


> الصداقة بين النساء
> 
> لم تعد الزوجة إلى بيتها ذات ليلة .... وفي اليوم التالي قالت لزوجها أنها كانت نائمة عند صديقة لها ..! إتصل الزوج بأفضل عشر صديقات لزوجته
> 
> ...



*ده رمز الاخلاص
كدة يكون الزواج ولابلاش
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (26 أغسطس 2008)

*معرفة الرجال كنوز

مشكور يا غالي
*​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوةةة
ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا يونكن بجد
> هى دى الصداقة ولا بلاش
> وتلاقي اصلا افضل 10 اصدقاء للزوج ولا واحد كان فى بيته اساسا
> حلوة يافادى​



يوة يا يارا انتى بتقولى اية 

الرجالة رجالة فى كل حاجة يا بنتى


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *ده رمز الاخلاص
> كدة يكون الزواج ولابلاش
> هههههههههههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههه

يا واد يا مخلص

شكرا ليك على ردك يا كليم متى


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *معرفة الرجال كنوز
> 
> مشكور يا غالي
> *​



الرجالة مش بتتعوض يا غالى

شكرا على ردك يا مان


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوةةة
> ميرسي الك اخي



مشكورة اختى ارووجة على الرد الكريم

وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2008)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرا لكم 
الرب معاكم امين


----------



## اخوكم (28 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2008)

حلوة  قوى يا فادي بس صداقة اية اللي في الشقاوة دي:t30:


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرا لكم
> الرب معاكم امين



شكرا ليك يا غالى على ردك ومرورك الكريم


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


>



شكرا ليك يا غالى على الصورة الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> حلوة  قوى يا فادي بس صداقة اية اللي في الشقاوة دي:t30:



شقاوة شقاوة بس المهم فى صداقة بينهم

وبيقفوا جنب بعض 

الشاطرة الى تحافظ على جورزها

وشكرا ليكى على ردك الجميل


----------

